# Have you actually used Systema?



## Pyros

How many of you have actually used Systema in a "real life" situation, and what happened?


----------



## NYCRonin

Pyros
   I am employed in the largest jail system in the U.S. - Rikers Island, NYC. - and in any month, can be involved in more physical confrontations than most people will experience in a life time.
   I am also a life long MArtist and through my career in law enforcement (18 years), I have used a number of methods to deal with these situations. Over the last 5 years, Systema has proven to be the most effective method in dealing with everything from mass attack mini-riots to one on one confrontations to dealing with the mentally disturbed. I have also used Systema in street encounters successfully. I normally recount individual instances of combat to illustrate a certain point of discussion - you might find some on MTalk if you seach for 'all posts by NYCRonin'.

  I have limited my answer to physical confrontations - I think that was the question you have. In 'real life', Systema influences me everyday - in situations that deal with combat. In my 40 year journey along the 'warrior way', I have finally found what suits me best - what I sought for so very long.


----------



## Furtry

Yes, and I'm  here to say so.


----------



## Arthur

I use Systema all the time in real life. Its let me escape what would surely have been a fatal car accident, its allowed me to end a violent situation without any contact, it kept me from breaking my leg on an icy stair case while carrying a 50 LBS. box. It allows me to move through crowds easily. It allows me to better see the dysfunctions in my patients bodies.

Hardly does a day go by when I don't use it. It is a ppart of me now, and that can't be taken away.

However, I'm guessing you meant in "fight" or violent confrontation. I've seen this question asked on many boards over the years, I use to think... too many times. Interestingl enough... seeing it this time, helped lead me to understanding something new... So I'm reevaluating that thought  

Usually what I answer comes down to this.... "I've been in plenty of fights before Systema came along, but since I've been doing, I haven't. I credit Systema (and general maturation and wisdom) for making that change. there is something about Systema that allows one to see the situation in the stages where it can be out right avoided or diffused. "

All true enough. However, as I was thinking about it this time... I ealized something else... There have been situations since I started Systema which years ago I may have considered a fight. There are events that have happened to me since starting systema which in previous years would have been a big deal, and maybe lead to injury or at least a struggle. However with Systema under my hat, they were simply events I laughed at/about.

For instance.  One time I was teaching a Systema seminar, and towards the end some guy asks me if we do any "sparring". He'd been polite and worked hard the whole class, so I thought he was asking a "serious" question. I answered in that vague Systema way (because we really believe it helps), yada yada, yada.... eventually he asks if he can spar, attack or whatever... I say sure.  Next thinig I know, he launches at me full speed trying to take my head off (fair enough), but his buddy had that as a preconceived cue to come at me for real from the other direction. Essentially it was an ambush. Years ago, I think I would have had a broken something at least one of them would have had a broken something, and everyone would have had a "bad night".

However, Systema is a beautiful thing. I just laughed, moved redireted them into each other and watched them hit the ground. they tried about three more times... I just laughed and did my thing. I didn't hurt them, they never touched me... by the end of the night they were happy, apologetic and we all had a fine time.

Years ago even if I'd reacted as well physically, I would have been 

a) prone to hurting them for the "insult"
b) upset by the affair
C) holding anger

I would have viewed it as a confrontation. However, none of that occured to me... and it wasn't until tonight I remembered that event an thought.... gee... I guess that was using it for real sort of. they really wanted to take my head off, and they surprised me from behind... guess that counts as a "altercation"... but not a fight... as there was no "struggle".

Thats one story. Now that I reflect there are others.

so it has served me well.... but it has also changed my barometer of "threat".

Aside from all that... I have multiple students who all say they would not be here today if it were not for Systema. they credit Systema with allowing them to survive life threatening violence.

Knives, multiple attackers, mass attack (gang fights), etc... all real things my student base has dealt with using Systema. They are a great bunch of guys.

Arthur


----------



## Jay Bell

And there is the post I was waiting for  

Arthur pretty much summed it up.  Have I used Systema in real life situation?  A easier question would be, "When *haven't* I used Systema in real life?"

Something quite interesting about RMA...I haven't trained with my direct instructor in some time, due to life obligations and needs.  I still have a group in southern Arizona and we train down there when we can.  However, I don't spend any time at all being down about it.  Sure, I miss the friends that I don't have the opportunity to see as much as I like, I miss the training, but RMA has helped my *life* become a bigger, more vast and better place.


----------



## Shiatsu

I have a question for you guys.  I have seen the videos and I am impressed, it looks like aikido with kenpo  in a way.  What type of ranking system do you guys use?  Like when can you become a instructor?  Also are most strikes open handed or closed fist?:asian:


----------



## Jay Bell

> What type of ranking system do you guys use?



We have two ranks.  Student...and Student with a teaching certificate.



> Also are most strikes open handed or closed fist?



Depends on the moment and target honestly.


----------



## Shiatsu

Cool, so no belts.  I like that.


----------



## Akula

I started less than one month ago, so I'm very new to Systema.  Echoing the previous items, I seem to catch myself thinking about items when in normal, everyday situations.  

Specifically, over the weekend something happened I did not expect.  I was standing with a group of people right before church, and one of the staff leaders walked up to us.  Just kidding around, he did this punch to my stomach, and tried pulling the punch so the contact would be just a tap.  For some reason I reacted automatically as I would in a drill in class, redirecting the punch, getting control of him, and about to take him to ground.  Before the final part however, I stopped, realising what I was doing.  The guy is standing there, bent over with his hand outstretched to break his fall to the ground, and the others in the group are like 'how did you do that?' and sort of laughing at the same time.

What I observed:
1.  The motions I did felt very natural and fluid without any discernable break in the movements.
2.  The action itself was automatic and I didn't really even realise what was going on immediately - it just seemed the thing to do.
3.  The effectiveness of what I did was very efficient from an energy point of view - it seems like the energy I used in doing this came from the other guy, not me.
4.  Instead of tensing up the muscles,  getting ready for contact, I stayed relaxed and just went with the moment.
5.  This is all after less than one month of Systema classes.  In retrospect, I think I was more surprised than the other people in the group.

I think I may share this tonight at class in the circle.


----------

